# 2014 Gibson SG $450 Own Sound



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not sure what to make of this ad

2014 Gibson SG signature | Guitars | Owen Sound | Kijiji


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

nothing to make of it now. she gone!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Didn't take long to go back up on Kijiji. Good 24 fret SG

Gibson 120th anniversary | Guitars | Owen Sound | Kijiji


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I have one of these in black. I love it. It also has a maple neck, so it doesn't suffer from the neck issues that an SG sometimes does. $600 is still a decent price.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that I paid around $700 new when they were blowing these out at BestBuy.

Decent enough guitar, I just don't get along with SGs in general.


----------

